# Error starting DOS print



## werblest (Jul 21, 2007)

I was having trouble printing and I went to troubleshooting. One thing I tried was going to DOS prompt and typing "copy con lpt1"---I've been having trouble ever since. I get messages about the print spooler service not running, a spooler subsystem app encountered a problem and when I first log on---message "error starting DOS print" appears. I have tried all the options under print spooler service is not running but nothing has helped.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you simply reboot the machine?


----------



## werblest (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes--I've turned it off several times.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You got me. I tried opening a command prompt on XP and typing COPY CON LPT1 and it sucked up all the characters and deposited them in the bit bucket apparently. I just closed the command prompt, everything works as before.


----------



## werblest (Jul 21, 2007)

So no thoughts on "error starting DOS print" when the computer comes up? When I try to load a printer--I get printer spooler service is not running. I tried all the fixes listed under that problem but none have resolved my problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I even typed start print at the DOS command, start print spooler, start print spooler service---maybe I've done too much!


----------

